# What's your favorite Anime?



## OmahaJackal (Aug 22, 2019)

Mine are Shrek and Jimmy Neutron


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 22, 2019)

As a start that I got hooked on? Sailor moon.
So I was like 14?

After that 

Shiki

Ranma 1/2

Vampire Hunger D

For Tv Series, Manga and Movies


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 23, 2019)

Either JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure (part 3) or Sailor Moon Crystal.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh, no question. Wolf Children. It may only be a movie, but I've lost count of how many times I've watched it, and it always makes me tear up a little at the end during the conversation between Yuki and Souhei, which I will not spoil, but could recite word for word.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 25, 2019)

Naming just one is pretty hard, so how about a top 5?

1- Berserk 1997
2- Yu Yu Hakusho  
3- Jojo's Bizzare Adventure  
4- Made in abyss  
5- Mushishi


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2019)

OmahaJackal said:


> Mine are Shrek and Jimmy Neutron



Spongebob.


----------



## Nimah (Aug 26, 2019)

Cowboy bebop for anime, for cartoons i like the Classic Chuck Jones's looney tunes shorts.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 27, 2019)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Psycho Pass, Dororo (2019), and Demon Slayer (If it gets even better than it already is.)


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 27, 2019)

One Stormy Night! The original movie, not the weird 3D animated remake series...


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 27, 2019)

>Astro Boy
>Speed Racer
>Gatchaman/Battle of the Planets
>Star Blazers
>Sailor Moon
>Mew Mew Power
>Magical DoReMi


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

The very first non CN anime I ever watched to completion was Mahoromatic, still one of my favorite ecchi animes of all time.

I'd say my absolute favorite is either JoJo P3/P4, Slayers, Hero Academia... I have "normie" tastes but I watch a HELL of a lot of ecchi anime. I live for my pantyshots


----------



## Nessan (Dec 5, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter is my favorite anime. It's a great show, I recommend it to anyone! I also enjoy My Hero Academia and the Studio Ghibli movies.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 5, 2019)

...


----------



## qwert67890 (Dec 6, 2019)

Frasier and Tenchi Muyo


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2019)

Serbian Film


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 6, 2019)

dirty pair!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 9, 2019)

Just saw Promare for the second time yesterday and ahhhhhh, I need it on blu-ray now


----------



## Gangsta Fox (Dec 9, 2019)

Ghost in the Shell.
Macross Plus


----------



## DLewis28 (Dec 10, 2019)

I enjoy Bleach, Slayers, Sgt. Frog, D Grayman, Studio Ghilbi movies and many other Japanese anime.


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 10, 2019)

Well depending to my avatar I need to say Pokémon right? Haha. No.... It's one piece, Digimon, ghost in the shell and hellsing.
OK I liked Pokémon too...


----------



## LeFay (Dec 10, 2019)

Berzerk is my all time favorite. The character development was well done, the main protagonist didn't rely on over powered shonen abilities or genetics to win, the artstyle (Minus the cgi) was fantastic.

I just generally love dark fantasy animes but Berzerk did it the best in my opinion.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 11, 2019)

I actually haven't gotten to watching a lot of anime yet (still new to the "community") but I love Clannad and Given.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 11, 2019)

The last anime I watched and really enjoyed was Mob Psycho 100. It was the first anime in a long while i watched the entirety of and didnt get bored.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 11, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> One Stormy Night! The original movie, not the weird 3D animated remake series...


That was such a cute film!!! Ive rewatched it a few times, gets me to tear up every time.


----------



## Isabella_ (Dec 16, 2019)

Gurren Lagann, Kill la Kill, Mob Psycho, Jojo, Paprika, Millennium Actress and all Satoshi Kon's films. Btw, Trigger is my favourite studio!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2019)

It's only an OVA but I live and die by Cyber City OEDO's UK dub. It's literally everything I like in old anime. Has my favorite anime music too and it's criminal that there's no way to get the soundtrack in any form.


----------

